# Containg smell of FF cultures



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

So far, I've just kept FF jars on the top of the refrigerator or near the vivs. This was OK until we weren't able to keep the windows open ... the smell of rotting cultures has hit me as I've walked down the stairs a few times.

I'm moving into a new apartment and intend to keep cultures in a free-standing cabinet, possibly with some lights inside regulated by a thermostat. So my questions:

Do FFs need light at all (ie, can I forgo lights inside and just accept that the temps swill be less than optimal - high 60's to low 70s)?

What strategies have been successful in containing the smell within a feeder cabinet?

Thanks!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Had the same problem with the unbearable smell from my fly cultures so I switched to joshsfrogs media , absolutly amazing no smell at all ..

Josh's Frogs


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

toxicterribilis said:


> Had the same problem with the unbearable smell from my fly cultures so I switched to joshsfrogs media , absolutly amazing no smell at all ..
> 
> Josh's Frogs


Thanks, Toxic T. That's what I use too, Josh's medium. Maybe the smell I perceived over the first week of closed windows in MN was actually the kitchen garbage. Ha ha.

But the place I'm moving into is quite smaller relatively, so would like to either have no ventilation in the cabinet or a strategy to contain any and all smell! (I've a cricket ranch in the basement - which smells, but as I've no basement in my new place, I ordered cockroaches from Forest Frogs)

Thanks from me, Erik "NO STINK" Mattheis.

Also want to to know if FFs need light.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Containing smell of FF cultures*

I had this problem too and asked the board. No one had any real answer for it so I decided to try something on my own. My setup is a 72 quart rubbermaid container on top of a (covered with a lid) water filled flat rubbermaid container. The water filled container has an aquarium submersible heater in it and keeps the container above at about 76F. The top container which contains my FF cultures has a lid but needed air circulation for better FF production. (Plus it still stunk!!!) I took a heated nail and made a hole at the lower corner on one end for an intake area. I then placed a small aquarium air pump into the top container corner and drilled another hole towards the top of the container, just below the lid on the opposite side. Through the hole I have threaded the aquarium tubing to the outside of the container. I have about 12 feet of hose now leading out of the container. I took the hose and drilled another hole through the wooden casement of the window in my basement. Same size as the airline tubing. I stuck the end outside and attached a "T" valve on it so it would not pull back through. Also helps if one side gets clogged it can still vent out the other side. The air pump sitting in the large 76 quart plastic lidded container on top, draws air from inside the container and out through the window, venting it outside. The air hole at the bottom of the container allows air to flow into it. The pump gives off some heat (My heat gun shows the pump itself at 92F) So I did have to lower the submersible heater below it a tad, as it adds heat to the container (but it also pulls the heat from around the air pump outside first). I also may have to make more intake holes at the bottom too. So far so good, with FF production. The container hold about 12 FF 32 oz containers plus the pump. You can now only smell the stink when the container is opened for feeding and the FF have fresh air flowing into the container and the stink is being vented outdoors! I still need to give it a few weeks, but so far no problems and no smell! I at first tried to make it more complicated until I realized that the aquarium air pump drew air from a hole underneath it and pumped out through the airline. I'll keep you posted, but cannot see any problems with this set up as aquarium air pumps are designed for slightly damp places and I'm keep tabs on the humidity in the fly box. (That is why I may add another hole or two at the bottom for added intake). I just want to make sure the major draw of air is from that hole. I know some air will be drawn in around the lid, but that is okay as long as it is into the container and out through the window. Hope this a a solution for me and maybe you.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I use this in my fruit fly cabinets no smell what so ever! 

Amazon.co.uk: Zielonka 40005 Universal Smell Killer - Black: Kitchen & Home


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Will putting a box of baking soda in the cabinet where you keep your ff help? Has anyone tried it?
Candy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Add a little bit of honey to the culture when you are setting it up. It does wonders for the smell.

I have all out cultures in the same room & don't notice a smell - could also be I am used to it, but most people that use some honey have noticed an improvement in odor.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can you use honey in the Joshfrogs mix?
Candy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> Can you use honey in the Joshfrogs mix?
> Candy


Yes, I've done that per someone's post here. It's just a tiny drizzle before you add the hot water, probably not more than 1/2 a teaspoon.

Living alone, I do as I please and all my ff cultures are in my living room (since that's where all my frogs live) and I don't notice any smell at all. I keep the cultures for 5-6 weeks before tossing them.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Regarding adding it to Josh's mix - I don't know why it wouldn't work. 

I actually add mine after the culture has begun to set up. 

Do a little research on honey - Wikipedia, although not always 100% accurate has a large amount of information on it. Here are some blurbs:


_*Honey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*_


> *Acidity*
> 
> The pH of honey is commonly between 3.2 and 4.5.[44] This relatively acidic pH level prevents the growth of many bacteria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Trying to "contain" a smell only makes it worse when you open the container.
I'm pretty sure the ff's do not need light, but keeping them in the dark makes a more mite freindly place.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

More than two weeks later and my FF sterilite box is working fine. Good fly productions and it being clear it gets room light too. All the smell is being pumped outside. Only smells when i open the lid to feed the FF.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Two months later and this is the smartest thing I have done as far as my sterilite container set-up that hold my FF cultures. No smell outside the box, what so ever! My spouse only complains about the smell of the fruitflys when I open the sterlite container (and forget to close it afterwards) when I feed my frogs. I know I am patting myself on the back, but am always surprised when my invention works! Even if you cannot smell the fruitfly cultures, rest assured any guests coming over can smell them. Kind of like my friend that has too many cats. I can always smell the cat urine odor on her clothes when she comes over. (she cannot smell it). Once the smell permeates the house you can no longer smell it as it has saturated your clothing and skin. I finally sold my adult pair of Redfoot tortoises after guests commented several times on the "strange odor" in my house. I swear I kept their pen clean and could not smell it myself. My friends now say there is no odor issue, since the Redfoot's are gone. 

I'm guessing honey could work and it sounds like it has for people, but this system really works and is pretty simple to make and maintain. Just thought I'd update everyone on my system. 

Kind of surprised that no one commented on my system though. Oh well, thought I'd update everyone anyway.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually looking at my first post it has been 6 months since I started the fruit fly sterilite bins. Still no smell.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have no appreciable "smell" with any of my cultures. sometimes the Hydei will get a little whiff to it...only when it is over 3-4 weeks old and even then only occasionally when the culture is opened.

If you are noticing any loud smell....it's time to experiment with the ingrediants ect.....you can absolutely fine tune the media to perform many variations.

Personally....IF my GF / Sig other / Third wife, ever complained about the FF...

1. Honey, you're imagining that (insert)

followed by the MOAB......."the hobby was here before you were" (Matt Allen (melas) tm), if nessa......


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been using a small sterilite container for a month to hold all of my cultures--they are producing great! Now, there is not a constant smell, but only a whiff of one when I first open the container... before... shudder

I make my own media, and I've also noticed a difference now that I mix vinegar with the water. I tend to believe that it is the mold that creates the smell. Not as much mold = not smelly.

This combo of vinegar and sterilite containers have saved my frogs... and marriage... =)


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I will try to alter the formula. Using vinegar sounds like a good idea. The idea of the sterilite container with air-pump, is to pull new clean air into the container and vent the stale air outside. This keep the inside of the container from getting damp and moldy. I use a prepared packaged mix. (This was the third prepackaged medium I bought). The other two did not give me the production that I needed. This allows me to feed all my frogs using only 8 containers of FF. I may now with little ones need to increase it by another container or two. I believe the other pre-prepared mediums I bought works better depending where you live. By that I mean if you live in Arizona where it is dry, one medium might be better than the other because it does not dry out as fast. I tend to ponder such things and that is probably why I am such a nerd. I had problems with other purchased mediums except this one. I'm not blaming anyone, as I believe that every house is a different micro-system and what works for one in a house may not work for another. I cannot blame the medium when it works for others. What is different about my (house) micro-system needs to be the question and how can I alter my system.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I have tried a few of those "smell remedies", but they didnt work so well. 
I remembered using some vanilla extract in my banana milkshakes, so I gave it a try.

Works wonders, it gives off a sweet smell even after weeks.

Give it a try *Vanilla extract*( *WARNING*: do not try to drink it strait, it tastes extremely bitter!)


----------

